# Greenup Dam 6/4-6/8



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Fished a couple of days at the dam this week. Overall kinda slow for the week. Tuesday and wednesday were great though. Both days had plenty of action. Even I limited out on the sauger, I hadn't caught until this week. So those two days were great for white bass, sauger, hybrids, channel cats and flathead catfish. The other days seemed a bit slow. I did not fish saturday or sunday. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Last time i wasdown there i got skunked . But iwill return


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Last week was hit and miss but hopefully this week will be better.


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

Was the skipjack running?


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Not so good. A few here and there chasing bait fish but low numbers.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

The picture of the fish you are holding is actually a walleye!! or a saugeye i can't quite see it that great. In either case great job and excellent table fare!!


----------

